# NEW!! temporary sponsored 347 visa



## emmaf4 (Jan 20, 2012)

*NEW!! temp sponsored 457 visa*

Hi,
We have just found out through the Visa Bureau that we are only entitled to the Temporary Business (Long Stay), subclass 457.. which is obviously better than nothing at all but had hoped for so long we would be able to stay for ever!!

My husband had been a class 2 lorry driver in the UK which i think in Australia is a HR licence for about 6/7yrs, he also has a forklift licence and all his CPC testing certificates.
We had been told when we was in Australia in May-June 2012 that there was other visa's we could use but have now been taken off the lists... frustrating.

Does anyone know of anywhere on the internet where i can find possible job sponsors for his job? 
Also does anyone know if the companies JJ Richards and sons and Bunnings happen to sponsor people on this visa?

Another point id like to ask about would be if we went to Australia (Brisbane) and set up life there for up to 4yrs is there any chance in us applying to stay for good?

Thank you for reading


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Emma -
You'd have to speak to the companies directly re: sponsorship as sponsorships are not made public. For sponsored jobs in Australia, you might look on AustJobs - they focus exclusively on sponsored job listings.

If you qualify for a 457 visa, you might want to look at the subclass 186(ENS) or subclass 187 (RSMS) Temporary Resident Transitional pathways - these visas provide a pathway to permanent residency (PR) if you spend 2 years working under a 457 visa for the nominating employer, and that employer then wants to nominate you for a PR visa. The Australian government has made it clear that this is the preferred employer sponsored pathway to PR.

Here's a link:

Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)

Good luck with your case!


----------



## emmaf4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you very much for your useful reply 
We have been trying to find a way for around 10yrs now so has def been a long journey.
I will be looking into those other visa too.. are they similar to the 457 or do they have different rules?
I know for us the 457 is fairly risky mainly because we would be taking our 4 children with us and i know we are not entitled to any help at all if we needed it.

Thank you again i really do appreciate it


----------



## emmaf4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Mark,
Sorry but its me again  just looked at the 186 visa and that's the skill select.. i didn't think we were entitled to that one because my husbands job isn't classed as being skilled? 
confused now 

thanks again


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Emma -
What ANZSCO occupation code are you referring to for your husband's job/occupation?

For the 186 ENS visa, it uses the same occupation list as the 457 visa - the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List - you can see this list on the immi.gov.au site or we have it listed alphabetically here:

Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) - Northam & Associates

The 187 RSMS visa has looser requirements for occupations - ANZSCO major groups 1 through 3 - and still has the 2-year 457 pathway I discussed - perhaps this would be better if your occupation is not on the CSOL list, but if you qualify for a 457, your occupation must be on the CSOL list. The confusion may come from the Skilled Occupation list, which is the list for the Independent Skilled Visa (subclass 189) which is also through Skill Select - that is a much smaller list and focuses only on occupations considered "skilled".


----------



## emmaf4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,
The problem that im having at the moment is getting the right "name" for my husbands job.. in the uk hes a HGV lorry driver he has a Hiab licence which is the huge grabber that lifts heavy objects, he also has his forklift licence and has all his cpc testing up to date.. cpc testing is all his saftey tests for the lorry and the Hiab.

Over in Australia i think he would be a HR truck driver.. but its the posh name so to speak that is mind boggling me.

We had been offered the skillselect route back in may/june but it was new in july.. would the skill select give us the right to stay in Australia for good?

Thank you for all this information its helping me to look in to the right things.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Emma -

Re; occupation, the ASRI index might be helpful in seeing what occupation codes have specific duties in Australia - it's linked to ANZSCO which is the standard directory of occupations/duties for Australia and NZ:

Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI)

Re: SkillSelect, this is only a system that can be used to lodge an Expression of Interest and, if invited, apply for a skilled visa. The key is the actual visa you're interested in, and the different visas have different requirements. The visas using the CSOL list include the 186 and 190 visas, and the 187 RSMS visa has wider guidelines for occupations, and all 3 of these provide employer (or state) sponsored PR.

You can see more details on each of these visas on the main SkillSelect page.


----------



## emmaf4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Mark,
Ive found my husbands job on the Anzsco code.. thanks to you 
The closest one on there is the 733111 which is truck driver (general).

Now i have found this what does that mean?
thank you again for your time


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

If that's the correct code, it means that you would not qualify for any of the visas we've been discussing, including the 457. So perhaps the Visa Bureau had access to more details of your situation/work experience/etc that provided a justification for a different ANZSCO occupation code that would qualify...? I would try to get more info from them if you've done a full assessment to see if there's another occupation code that works.


----------

